# CAP website?



## Army Man (4 May 2004)

I heard there was a site you could go to to get handouts and whatnot for CAP before we got there. I‘m doing CAP this summer and I figure any info I can get about it would be beneficial.

Does anyone know what this website is?
Thanks.
-Ben


----------



## tree hugger (4 May 2004)

It‘s on the DIN (DND intranet).


----------



## csura2 (4 May 2004)

I found the Infantry School website.  It has the joining instructions, but that‘s pretty much all she wrote. 

 http://www.brunnet.net/infsch/


----------



## PPCLI Guy (5 May 2004)

I see that you are at RMC.  If your chain of command can‘t help you (and they should be able to), then PM me and I will put you in touch with the LFCA Trg Staff, who will be able to sort you out.


----------

